# TIVO MODEL TCD652160 W/LIFETIME SERVICE SUBSCRIPTION for a song



## WillyBilly

I want to sell my Tivo HD S3 Model TCD652160 DVR 160 GB in excellent condition (not a scratch) works great. I just got a Premier Elite. Original retail box with foam padding, manual, remote, AC cable, startup guide. If you are willing to send a postal money order to a monastery in Brookline, Mass. for $250.00, I will ship it to you free and you will get the best deal going. email only please.  I am now (4/10/12) set up to receive payment with Pay Pal if you prefer.


----------



## WillyBilly

I have never sold anything on ebay and don't want the hassle. I'm happy with the price I got on the Elite and don't need top dollar. Lifetime subscription will be easily transfered to you when you call Tivo. Never saw a problem with transferring Lifetime subs.


----------



## Joe01880

what a shame, i have a TIVo HD with Lifetime and a Premiere..and live up the road in Wakefield. Wish i had a TV to use it on, I'd drive down and pick it up.

Good Luck!


----------



## lillevig

WillyBilly said:


> I want to sell my Tivo HD S3 Model TCD652160 DVR 160 GB in excellent condition (not a scratch) works great. I just got a Premier Elite. Original retail box with foam padding, manual, remote, AC cable, startup guide. If you are willing to send a postal money order to a monastery in Brookline, Mass. for $250.00, I will ship it to you free and you will get the best deal going. email only please.


Sounds like a great deal but what protection does the buyer have if things don't turn out quite right? Wouldn't it be just as effective to deal with you directly and then you can make the donation? Most folks selling here take PayPal, which provides some buyer protection, but I'm sure that you don't have PayPal if you've never done eBay.


----------



## WillyBilly

Thanks lillevig. I have Pay Pal but haven't ever used it in five years. I have a new email addie but still the same checking account. I'm going to find out if I can update the email and still use their service right now. I'll be back to post what I find out.


----------



## WillyBilly

I am now fully set up with Pay Pal. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## WillyBilly

This Tivo has been sold


----------

